

Review: T-Mobile myTouch 3G with Google - ExJournalist
http://www.mobilecrunch.com/2009/07/23/review-t-mobile-mytouch-3g-with-google/

======
skushch
"Despite its lack of a physical QWERTY keyboard, the myTouch’s virtual QWERTY
works just fine."

No way... onscreen keyboards just don't compare to physical keyboards.
Personally, that's what sold me on the G1 over an iPhone.

I had a chance to play with the myTouch, which is indeed smaller, but if I
wanted an on-screen keyboard then I'd go for something with a bigger screen.

